# Need boat advice



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I do most of my fly fishing from a canoe on a little bayou but I?d like to get out on the grass beds in the sound. I?d need to take my kids with me on occasion so a kayak won?t do, I?m going to need to get a regular boat and that?s what I need help with?.what kind of boat?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">While I?d love to get a brand new flats boat with all the bells and whistles but what I need is a starter boat that can get me out to the flats and meet my basic needs. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Here are the limitations: <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">I don?t have a place to keep a trailer </LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">I?ve got a dock but no boatlift</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">Getting a lift is going to be a fight with the city?s setbacks (25? on each side-my lot is 50? wide)</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">I?m confident of getting a variance (my line of work) but not ready to sink a ton of money into a lift and then a boat without getting some experience as a boat owner.</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">How do I keep the boat out of the water and where do I put it during storms?</LI>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Here are the advantages:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>
<LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in">If the boat was light enough I could get some kind of ratchet and drag it up the bluff (on rails maybe?)</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in">I don?t care if it?s pretty, just that it does the job of getting me from the north side of Gulf Breeze around to the grass</LI>
<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Any ideas?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Thanks.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Get a Gheenoe.



Check out websites like www.microskiff.com and www.customgheenoe.com for ideas on how to rig it right for flyfishing.



It WILL be light enough to raise it on a "ratchet" type of lift, or you could rig up something to get it out of the water - like skids or something.



OR - get a friend w/ a boat to stop by and pick you up!


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks, I think you've pointed me in the right direction.:bowdown


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

I think a Gheenoe would be right up your alley, but you can spend quite a lot of money on a gheenoe if your not careful. Also look at inshorpowerboats, they have some affordable packages too.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I've been checking out the gheenoe sites and it looks to meet my needs but I've got concerns taking one out into the bay and across to the sound. Anybody know how they handle bigger waters?


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Problem solved.I boughta 16' carolina skiff and have found a way to get it safely up out of the water.

So, I have a boat and flyrod ready to go, all I need is secret spots......where's yours?


----------

